

Upgrade to iOS 5 Right Now - liktman
http://lifehacker.com/5847135/upgrade-to-ios-5-right-now

======
yoda_sl
Hmm... Downloading a DMG without knowing if it was not modified or not... I
will rather wait for the official release in a couple days and get it from
Apple. At least as a regular user I will do that... Being an official iOS dev,
the GM is already on my iPhone and iPad.

------
dongsheng
The features I love most in iOS5:

\- Multitasking gestures on iPad \- New notification view and widgets (only
weather and stock at the moment) \- Wireless syncing

